# Need Advice on a New Bow



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

I've been shopping around for a bow and finally decided to go with the Mission Ballistic. Wanting some help/advice on the build out of it as far as accessories go. I use to bow hunt but it has been a while, I am looking for mid grade accessories at a decent price as I am trying to stay within budget. I am wanting help with sights, arrow rest and stabilizer if it is even needed. Also what yall would think as far as arrows and broadheads sizes for this bow as well. Thanks for the help!


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

I think you will probably get as many opinions as there are different pieces of equipment. It's all personal preference really but if it were me...... I'd go with a trophy ridge 3 pin sight, they have several to choice from that are under $100, I'd go with a fall away rest but I can't even tell you what kind I have so name brands I can't help you with but a fall away or a drop away.... They are the way to go. If you decide you want a stabilizer, I personally don't think one is any better than another so go to academy and pick one up for under $30.
Arrows, go with carbon of course but you need to determine what weight you want to shoot but I'd go with beaman, gold tip, or maybe even an Easton. Broad heads, as far as I am concerned it's muzzy fixed 4 blade @ 100gr....... I despise mechanical broad heads but that's just me


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with shhh...ducks with most of those choices. I hate the whisker biscuit based on personal experience. Ive had deer hear me draw back using one. Drop away is what I use now. I prefer the QAD brand. They have several choices ranging in price. I use the G5 Optix XR2 sight. It has 1 fixed in and 1 adjustable. Perfect for my set up (PSE Evo 7 @ 62lbs). It is a bit pricey but Ive seen them sold used for a decent price. Definitely get a stabilizer. One from academy will work fine. For broad heads and arrows well there are just so many. Like stated above I will never use mechanicals. Just the thought of one failing discourages me from trying them. I use QAD full blade and currently bought some Slick Trick Magnums 4 blade. Between these 2 I think Im set. For arrows I have Radial X Weaves made by PSE. They are durable and cost friendly. I just bought some Easton FMJ's to try out and 6 arrows cost me almost as much as the dozen X weaves I have. 

Of course these are just my preferences. You'll hear a lot of different opinions. The main thing is to just go to a dependable shop and let them help you set up the bow for you. Good luck and straight shooting!

FT


----------

